
The Dictated Blog Post - stakent
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/01/the-dictated-blog-post.html
======
michael_dorfman
_My friend brad feld says we won't even use keyboard input in 10 years i'm
starting to think is right_

That's absurd. I can type much faster than I can speak. Further, I suspect
that most spoken improvisations will be as poorly writen as this one.

